# Coast Guard Foundation Distance Race



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Throwing this out there:

Inaugaral CG Foundation Race

Details are still pending, but this is obviously a very worthy cause. Although it's a distance race, it will begin and end in Annapolis. Looking at 80nm so far.

I, and a few others are actively working to get older, smaller boats to participate, and maybe get a double-handed fleet start. We think we have enough, but the more the merrier!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Its on my list. We'll see if I can work out the logistics, and how much they're going to charge for entry. We need more info asap if this is going to happen in mid May.


----------

